# Goal setting



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Heard a thing on the radio about setting small realistic goals for personal fitness, and the importance of recording progress to stay accountable. It occured to me that I could do the same thing with training Rufus, and maybe record our progress here? Hopefully some of you will join us and share your own training goals and progress (or setbacks) with us.  

Rufus is almost three and can reliably do sit, stay, down, come and off and knows several tricks. He needs work on loose leash walking, a longer settle down stay and a better heel.

This week my first goal, inspired by Darcy, is to take him for a walk on a loose leash (rewarded with treats) for ten minutes at least three days, hopefully more.

Second goal, inspired by the dodgy dog club, is a two minute "settle down stay" at my side twice each day. 

Third goal is two minutes of "off leash heel" in the house with treats as lures each day.

Will anyone join us?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I need to work on willow's recall (or lack there of) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds great! Great idea. I will have to think up our training plan.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So far so good. It is all coming back to him. I wish I could video his two minute "settle down stay". He lies on his side but his tail wags maniacly the whole time. Not exactly settled, but I still treat him for it. 

Have yet to do the loose leash walking though, far too much snow to shovel!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just impressed that you can walk for two minutes in your house - we'd get dizzy  

Good idea. Hardest thing with multiple dogs is finding the time to work with them individually. Heel work is something Dot needs time on her own to get better at...

New year's resolution perhaps!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of mine need heel walk training!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Crikey. Just back from an hour long church choir performance. At the good part, (the tea and treats) a lady mentioned that her poodles are very good. So good in fact that SURPRISE, one was in her handbag and had just slept through everything! It was so cute. Now that is one heck of a "settle down stay".


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, she looks a bit like Nina's mum Milly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Crikey. Just back from an hour long church choir performance. At the good part, (the tea and treats) a lady mentioned that her poodles are very good. So good in fact that SURPRISE, one was in her handbag and had just slept through everything! It was so cute. Now that is one heck of a "settle down stay".


Ha ha if love this! I recall taking ruby around ikea (a massive Swedish furniture/accessory store / warehouse) she was only 8 1/2 weeks, I had her in a bag, she was asleep most of the time & I was told no dogs allowed...... Because they served food!!!!
We were on a completely different floor to the restaurant.... but that didn't stop me sneaking her in the restaurant & having lunch!!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, we were just admiring how beautiful those three were on your post. Did their mum remember them do you think?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I missed your post last night somehow Tracey. Wow! If you can sneak puppy Ruby into Ikea then you definitely win the quiet down stay prize of the year! The thought of having done that with baby Rufus defies imagination.  

Marzi we do alot of circling around and try to switch directions so we don't get too dizzy. He is doing well though, but I still haven't done a loose leash walk yet. I am definitely procrastinating.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yeah, we were just admiring how beautiful those three were on your post. Did their mum remember them do you think?


I definitely think she did remember! Honestly, she was protective of Nina.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Finally did a "loose leash" walk today. The only time it was really loose was when he was approaching me for another treat, but we will persevere.

His heel is coming along. With me he is reliable, with HO much less so. I think with her we'll use a lead.

His down stay is getting better, he almost looks relaxed now. I can't remember if I should increase it to five minutes next or if it is better to increase the distance between us first?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha ha if love this! I recall taking ruby around ikea (a massive Swedish furniture/accessory store / warehouse) she was only 8 1/2 weeks, I had her in a bag, she was asleep most of the time & I was told no dogs allowed...... Because they served food!!!!
> We were on a completely different floor to the restaurant.... but that didn't stop me sneaking her in the restaurant & having lunch!!  x


Tracey you are such a rebel


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Wow, she looks a bit like Nina's mum Milly!


I thought the same thing what a cute dog I love that she was in the hand bag for that lenght of time and no one knew When Molly was small I could of easily put her in my purse she was the size of a gerbil


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A gerbil?  Rufus was the size of a fat guinea pig but he would have sat willingly in a purse for not even a nano second! Out of a purse maybe three nano seconds.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Unless we fit in two loose leash walks by tomorrow I don't think we'll have succeeded at three walks but I did retrain my other two goals pretty successfully. 

Next week, even if it is Christmas, my goals will be

1. A five minute settle down stay from across a room, once a day. 

2. A no leash heel outdoors, with treats, for two minutes, each day. 

3. One emergency recall once a day, from a long distance, with a very big Christmas treat for a job well done. 

4.Three five minute, loose leash walks, again. (I loathe walking Rufus on a leash). 

(and for human, not canine 5. Not to repeat last years over eating debacle. )


----------

